# baby RCS!!!!!



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

when i picked up a few RCS from BA's a couple weeks ago i noticed that i had a berried female. when i was looking in my tank yesterday i noticed that i am now the proud father of five baby RCS. i hope there are more in there.

i havent even added any baby food (still waiting for the shirakura to arrive in the mail) and my tank is still very new so i am surprised that they are surviving.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> when i picked up a few RCS from BA's a couple weeks ago i noticed that i had a berried female. when i was looking in my tank yesterday i noticed that i am now the proud father of five baby RCS. i hope there are more in there.
> 
> i havent even added any baby food (still waiting for the shirakura to arrive in the mail) and my tank is still very new so i am surprised that they are surviving.


Congratulations !!


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats... Be sure to check out some of the other shrimp stores in Markham for food and other shrimps. You are in the the shrimp capital. lol


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

RCode said:


> Congrats... Be sure to check out some of the other shrimp stores in Markham for food and other shrimps. You are in the the shrimp capital. lol


what stores are there? ive been to frank's and AI.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Franks is now Kim's. Also Luckys caries some shrimp stuff, there are three more pet stores on Kennedy that have stuff sometimes. 

It's the capital, just not a big one. Also look up Mr Bako on the board, he lives in Markham and sells shrimp and food, no store but has great prices.

AI is a really good store for ideas and different/hard to find stuff.

Post some pics...


----------

